# What music do you like? Favorite song?



## Torby (Aug 24, 2011)

I've always been interested to know if music can tell yoiu something about someone so far the answer NO. 

It doesn't matter what you who you are your interal beat is what music you like. i really like a strong beat so i go for heavy metal and motown. 

My favorite song of all time is "Iheard it through the grapevine" by motown legend Marvin Gaye.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Aug 24, 2011)

Man I like most everything Metaica (old not the sell out stuff) Bon Jovi, Bubble Gum pop is my Kryptonite Always makes me smile! 
80's music can't be beat in my book Walkin on sunshine was and still is one of my all time favs. 
Fem Rock A la Lillith fair Love it! 
But I can't stand RAP or half the stuff that is out there with Sex, drugs, and murder in them (as a good thing)... Just not cool. 
 

I also collect tunes from around the world, Can't understand half of 'em but they are niffty. Thus my play list reads like a sample of phone books from around the globe. LOL. When ever I am able I look up the english translations for the lyrics and I have yet to find a song that I like and have it translate to something I find clashing with my moral compass.

Here of late I have been digging the older styles of Dylan etc. 
Theres a song out that I love by Pete Yorn called lose you, it always gives me pause for reflection. Which is good when working hard on a novel because it helps one tap into deeper understanding. (at least I think so)


----------



## Leuco (Aug 24, 2011)

Have you heard Marvin Gaye's national anthem performed at the 1983 NBA All Star game? That was classic. 

I listen to a lot of 80's, 90's alternative rock, but I like anything catchy. Even jingles. My favorite music has distorted guitars and pulse-pounding drums. My favorites include the Smiths (Pete Yorn has done some good covers of their songs by the way), the Chemical Brothers, and My Bloody Valentine. My _new_ favorite song though, one I absolutely can't stop listening to, is the radio sessions version of Arms Out by Curve. It's an old song, but I only recently found it on youtube. Too bad the record's out of print.  

Other favorites include _Lost in the Plot_ by the Dears (apt for writing, isnt't it?) and the older, live version of Metric's _Black Sheep_ (previously known as _Freddie_). It was in that Scott Pilgrim vs the World movie-- which I still haven't seen.


----------



## Xanados (Aug 24, 2011)

Leuco said:


> Have you heard Marvin Gaye's national anthem performed at the 1983 NBA All Star game? That was classic.
> 
> I listen to a lot of 80's, 90's alternative rock, but I like anything catchy. Even jingles. My favorite music has distorted guitars and pulse-pounding drums. My favorites include the Smiths (Pete Yorn has done some good covers of their songs by the way), the Chemical Brothers, and My Bloody Valentine. My _new_ favorite song though, one I absolutely can't stop listening to, is the radio sessions version of Arms Out by Curve. It's an old song, but I only recently found it on youtube. Too bad the record's out of print.
> 
> Other favorites include _Lost in the Plot_ by the Dears (apt for writing, isnt't it?) and the older, live version of Metric's _Black Sheep_ (previously known as _Freddie_). It was in that Scott Pilgrim vs the World movie-- which I still haven't seen.


 I winced when I thought you said you enjoyed "Bullet for my valentine" and "My chemical romance". I'm so glad that you didn't.


----------



## Leuco (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't like those either! But you know, I've noticed on itunes, whenever I type in My Bloody Valentine or Chemical Brothers, MY CHEMICAL ROMANCE is always the first one listed in the search box! Sheesh!


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Aug 24, 2011)

My CHEM ROM is lame IMHO now The Killers they kinda rock... 
But not nearly as much as Match Box 20 or the verve pipe.
And I will always have a soft spot for Dashboard Confessional.

Anyone else Like Adel's voice? Her lyrics are weak but man what a voice... *sigh* if only.


----------



## Map the Dragon (Aug 24, 2011)

Best singer/songwriter/stringed-instrument player ever....period:

Ben Harper


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh, yeah he is hard to beat, but I'm gonna have to go with Slash. No one can beat his riffs.


----------



## Telcontar (Aug 24, 2011)

I enjoy most any music, but my favorite is definitely rock. My top bands (in no particular order) are Alice in Chains, Metallica (ALL of Metallica... except St. Anger), Soundgarden, Audioslave, and the Foo Fighters. And Disturbed. 

I do like Adelle's voice. Not sure I'd call her lyrics weak, but she doesn't rank on my top lyricist list, that's for damn sure. Also, I DO like My Chemical Romance. Very fun music. Once they grow up a bit I think they'll be even better.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Aug 24, 2011)

OH soundgarden I had totaly forgotten all about those guys. 
Counting crows, and counting blue cars were also good if you like them and Alice in Chains... 
Foo Fighters, have not heard from them in a while. Are they still recording?? Same goes for the Goo Goo dolls.

Time will tell about Chem Rom...
As for Adel's lyrics even she admits that they could use some assistance. None the less wicked voice on that lady and I happen to think shes rather cute but that is neither here nor there.


----------



## Map the Dragon (Aug 24, 2011)

Best Band (no really, they are):

Pearl Jam
Plus, check out Eddie Vedder's solo album for the Into the Wild Soundtrack. Holy crap on a stick is that good! Political, moving, great sound. Perfect. That album might even rival Harper IMO.

Plus, the new Pearl Jam Album Backspace is the stuff of Gods:

The End - Pearl Jam - YouTube

OR...one of the best songs ever:

Pearl Jam - Yellow Ledbetter - YouTube


----------



## Angharad (Aug 24, 2011)

I like classic rock (Led Zep, Hendrix, Jethro Tull, Aerosmith, Pink Floyd) and also Tool, Soundgarden, Nine Inch Nails, Rage Against the Machine, Stone Temple Pilots, Alice in Chains, Nirvana...   I also really love Celtic and Renaissance or Medieval music.  Probably my favorite song of all time is Comfortably Numb.


----------



## Leuco (Aug 24, 2011)

Telcontar said:


> I enjoy most any music, but my favorite is definitely rock. My top bands (in no particular order) are Alice in Chains, Metallica (ALL of Metallica... except St. Anger), Soundgarden, Audioslave, and the Foo Fighters. And Disturbed.



That's funny. I just uploaded Down on the Upside (Soundgarden) to my computer yesterday. Pretty Noose is pretty nice!

Also, I heard another of my favorite songs today on the radio (NPR): Age of Consent by New Order.


----------



## Shadoe (Aug 24, 2011)

I like just about all kinds of music. I don't listen to rap, mostly because most of the lyrics are just... ugly. I don't like twangy country, though some of the non-twangy kind is acceptable. And I have to admit that I'm not thrilled with most of the over-processed music that's coming out these days. I get annoyed if I can't hear what the vocal really sounds like. Other than that, it depends on my mood, I have about 11,000 music files and I listen to them based on my mood.


----------



## Kaellpae (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm all over the place for band likings. Punk is definitely up there.  50s and 60s era. Epic, space rock.

By far my favorite bands are blink-182 and Angels and Airwaves.


----------



## Ravana (Aug 24, 2011)

Favorite song? "2112," Rush. 

I listen to just about anything except rap and country. (And if there's such a thing as "country rap," I do _not_ want to know about it.) Oh: and Chinese opera. Dreadful stuff.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Aug 25, 2011)

Ravana said:


> Favorite song? "2112," Rush.
> 
> I listen to just about anything except rap and country. (And if there's such a thing as "country rap," I do _not_ want to know about it.) Oh: and Chinese opera. Dreadful stuff.



Here here! China has some really wonderful music but their opera should be shut down for the sake of peoples ears! First time I heard it I thought mine were bleeding...litteraly!


----------



## Telcontar (Aug 25, 2011)

Foo Fighters are definitely still recording. Think they just came out with a new album, and their latest single "Walk" is great.

I could never pick a single favorite song. My mood changes too often. I have favorite songs of the moment though, and just at the moment I think my Song of the Moment is Tool's 10,000 Days (Tool should probably have also been on my list of favorite bands).


----------



## Codey Amprim (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm more of a metal guy : D   NOT screamo. METAL. I hate when people associate the two. One sounds like a boy wailing probably with autotuning and the other is "I actually have balls, metal."

And of course I like to listen to some epic music - really helps spark creativity with writing.

Top favorite bands/groups/orchestras/etc I listen to:

Amon Amarth - Viking Metal
Two Steps From Hell - Epic Music
Atreyu
Three Days Grace
Five Finger Death Punch


Thats all I can really think of right now but thats some of them : P


----------



## Shadoe (Aug 25, 2011)

The Blue Lotus said:


> Here here! China has some really wonderful music but their opera should be shut down for the sake of peoples ears! First time I heard it I thought mine were bleeding...litteraly!


And all I can think is, "I have to see about downloading some of that...." Seriously. I need help.


----------



## Ravana (Aug 26, 2011)

Shadoe said:


> And all I can think is, "I have to see about downloading some of that...." Seriously. I need help.



You will if you do.… 

You call that "metal," Codey? What's wrong with some good old Judas Priest or Iron Maiden? Geez, nobody listens to classical music any more.…


----------



## Shadoe (Aug 27, 2011)

The scary part is that I've already got a couple CDs of Chinese opera. (I had to go look up some samples online to know this.) I bought one CD at a Chinese shop - it was entirely in Chinese, which I don't have a hope in hell of understanding, but I thought I'd give it a try. I picked one out because I liked the colors on the cover. I liked it, so went back for another one.

When I say I like all kinds of music, I really mean it.

Besides, after listening to Klingon opera, Chinese opera is practically soothing.


----------



## Codey Amprim (Aug 27, 2011)

Ravana said:


> You will if you do.…
> 
> You call that "metal," Codey? What's wrong with some good old Judas Priest or Iron Maiden? Geez, nobody listens to classical music any more.…



Like I said, that's all I could think of on the spot. I like old Metallica, Pantera, some Ozzy and Black Sabbath, too. But I'm young and I like the newer stuff more haha


----------



## Fnord (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm a musician and I'm all over the map.  I grew up a classic rock/punk/metal kid (Led Zeppelin, Black Sabbath, the Who, Black Flag, Dead Kennedys, Big Black, Iron Maiden, Megadeth, Judas Priest, etc, etc) and got into traditional jazz (Coltrane, Art Blakey, Dave Brubeck, etc) and then got into different mixtures of those genres (Sleepytime Gorilla Museum, Secret Chiefs 3, Estradasphere, etc) and listen to a lot of really weird music that crosses lots of different genres (Ved Buens Ende, Thorns, Ulver, Tub ring, etc) and I still listen to lots of stuff from Motorhead to Miles Davis to Mastodon.  

I have a pretty good appreciation of music in any genre and my CD collection (actual physical CDs to you young-uns) is pretty massive.


----------



## Xanados (Aug 28, 2011)

*Sigh*

Kids in this thread talking about METAL and then saying "Three Days Grace"

Black Sabbath
Manowar
Dio
Iced Earth
Maiden
Priest
Blind Guardian
Dragonland
Demons and Wizards
Falconer
Ensiferum
Battlelore
Luca Turilli
Tyr
Stormwarrior
Slayer
Overkill
Turisas
Rhapsody of Fire
Megadeth
(I have over 150 Metal Bands in my collection. Non of which are screamo, emo, scene...whatever the hell it is these days.)

Everything I listen to was produced before I was born.

I also listen to instrumental video game/epic music/Flutes and all that.


----------



## JCFarnham (Aug 28, 2011)

Fnord said:


> I'm a musician and I'm all over the map.  I grew up a classic rock/punk/metal kid (Led Zeppelin, Black Sabbath, the Who, Black Flag, Dead Kennedys, Big Black, Iron Maiden, Megadeth, Judas Priest, etc, etc) and got into traditional jazz (Coltrane, Art Blakey, Dave Brubeck, etc) and then got into different mixtures of those genres (Sleepytime Gorilla Museum, Secret Chiefs 3, Estradasphere, etc) and listen to a lot of really weird music that crosses lots of different genres (Ved Buens Ende, Thorns, Ulver, Tub ring, etc) and I still listen to lots of stuff from Motorhead to Miles Davis to Mastodon.
> 
> I have a pretty good appreciation of music in any genre and my CD collection (actual physical CDs to you young-uns) is pretty massive.



I think you may actually be... me.

So yeah no need to say anything different aside from I started with bands like Nickleback, sidetracked through metal, and THEN ended up where Fnord did. Weird how that works isn't it?


----------



## Hans (Aug 28, 2011)

My favourite music? Well, ask me which music I don't like. That list is shorter.
When I set my music player on "random" that's a sure clashing with the style. It goes from classical over musical and opera, folk, blues, jazz, rock, some pop  to metal an many more styles.
My favourite band at the moment is Van Canto. But that's subject to change.

And whoever tries to tell classical and metal do not go together well doesn't know at least one of these two.


----------



## Xanados (Aug 29, 2011)

Hans said:


> My favourite music? Well, ask me which music I don't like. That list is shorter.
> When I set my music player on "random" that's a sure clashing with the style. It goes from classical over musical and opera, folk, blues, jazz, rock, some pop  to metal an many more styles.
> My favourite band at the moment is Van Canto. But that's subject to change.
> 
> And whoever tries to tell classical and metal do not go together well doesn't know at least one of these two.


Van Canto is pretty awesome. Comical...but awesome. I love their Manowar covers.


----------



## Telcontar (Aug 29, 2011)

Xanados said:


> Kids in this thread talking about METAL and then saying "Three Days Grace"



Cringed at that as well, though I'm not usually one to nitpick over genre.


----------



## HÃ«radÃ¯n (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm going to tell my favorite songs by my favorite bands.
Amberian Dawn -  He sleeps in a Grove, Kokko - Eagle of Fire, River of Tuoni, Valkyries, Ghostly Echos and Sampo
Delain - Silhouette of a Dancer, Sleepwalker's Dream and April Rain
Disturbed - Believe, Remember, Enough, I'm alive and Asylum
Deathstars - Cyanide, Death in Vogue, Genocide and Opium
Katra - Flow, Beast Within, Forgotten Bride and Fade to Gray
Legenda Aurea - F44.8, Sedna and As the Leaves Fly
Nightwish - Elvenpath, Ever Dream, Ocean Soul, Nemo, Wanderlust and Wishmaster
Rammstein - Haifisch, Liebe ist fÃ¼r alle da and Adios
System of a Down - I-E-A-I-A-I-O, Know, X and Outer Space
Tacere - Black roses and Into your dreams
Xandria - India, kill the sun and Isis/osiris
I totally could have named more songs....


----------



## Xanados (Aug 30, 2011)

RhÃ«adÃ¯n said:


> I'm going to tell my favorite songs by my favorite bands.
> Amberian Dawn -  He sleeps in a Grove, Kokko - Eagle of Fire, River of Tuoni, Valkyries, Ghostly Echos and Sampo
> Delain - Silhouette of a Dancer, Sleepwalker's Dream and April Rain
> Disturbed - Believe, Remember, Enough, I'm alive and Asylum
> ...


Ugh, please. I can smell the teenage angst from here.

I'm saying this and I am eighteen. Strange, right? 
I used to listen to Disturbed when I was twelve years old.

Listen to some real metal that isn't about cutting for attention or how your girlfreind left you.


----------



## HÃ«radÃ¯n (Aug 30, 2011)

Xanados said:


> Ugh, please. I can smell the teenage angst from here.
> 
> I'm saying this and I am eighteen. Strange, right?
> I used to listen to Disturbed when I was twelve years old.
> ...



Don't go knocking good music just because you don't like it. Where do you see any emo-"metal" on there?


----------



## Black Dragon (Aug 31, 2011)

Everyone,

Please remember the guiding principle:

*3.  The Guiding Principle*

The guiding principle is to treat others with respect and dignity, and  to foster a positive, welcoming and family-friendly community.

You will find the rest of the rules here:

Forum Guidelines


Let's each do our part to keep Mythic Scribes a supportive, welcoming environment for fantasy writers.

Thank you.


----------



## myrddin173 (Aug 31, 2011)

I guess I am different from most people when I say I love country music!  I am also a big fan of Celtic music such as Celtic Woman and Celtic Thunder.  A new band I just started listening to is Enter the Haggis which is just awesome.  I also listen to some ska music.


----------



## Ophiucha (Sep 1, 2011)

I listen to a bit of everything, buy my preferences definitely tend towards hard rock and heavy metal. If I am going to have to pick favourites, that changes all the time, but here's some of my consistent favourites (not all rock/metal): Bon Jovi, Disturbed, Eisbrecher, Eminem, Epica, In This Moment, Kamelot, Ennio Morricone, Nightwish, Oomph!, Rammstein, Rhapsody of Fire, Stephen Schwartz, Howard Shore (obviously), Igor Stravinsky, Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky, Tokyo Ska Paradise Orchestra, Tyr, Volbeat.

Arkona, Paul Dukas (the composer of 'The Sorcerer's Apprentice', fyi), Patrick Fiori, Manigance, Moddest Mussorgsky, and Origa (she sings the opening to Ghost in the Shell, for any anime fans) are all ones I've been listening to a lot of recently; not sure which ones will still be my top-played in a few months, though. Also, any of the songs with Valjean or Javert from Les Miserables. If you ever tread into my last.fm account, there are a lot of periods where 'Fantine's Death - Confrontation' is being played eight or nine times in a row.

Favourite songs? The three 'Elizabeth' songs from Kamelot's "Karma" album, the aforementioned song from Les Mis, "The Promise" by In This Moment, the Oogie Boogie song from "Nightmare on Elm Street", 'The Plagues' from "Prince of Egypt", 'Gollum's Song' from the second LotR movie, and the Megaherz cover of 'Rock me Amadeus'.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Nov 3, 2011)

Seems like I'm the only one here who doesn't hate rap.  My favorite bands are Indie/Jam bands, but I love a lot of different music.  Love rock, especially old rock.  Don't mind newer country, like a lot of rap, but not all (lil Wayne and Waka Flocka need to stop making music, among others).  I like reggae, some chill beach music, and some other stuff I can't think of right now.  What I don't like: metal, scream-o, dubstep (come on, that's not even music), classical, or opera.

Favorite artists/songs:
Dispatch: The General, Hey Hey, Elias, everything else... You should really check them out
State Radio: Camilo, Mr. Larkin, Gang of Thieves, Gunship Politico, and almost everything else
Dave: Ants Marching, Lie in Our Graves, Grace is Gone, The Maker
Barefoot Truth: Roland, Roll if Ya Fall, The Ocean, Walk Softly
Jack Johnson: Banana Pancakes, Better Together, Good People, Never Know
Eminem: Stan, When I'm Gone, The Way I Am
Lupe Fiasco: Little Weapon, The Show Goes On
Nas: Life's a B****, The World is Yours
Tupac: Life Goes On, Keep Ya Head Up
Logic: All I Do
And many more but this is getting a bit long


----------



## Paul (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi there everybody. My name is Paul and although i love music, my favourite songs(that inspire me) are New Divide by Linkin  Park, Fireflies by Owl City and Extraterrestrials by Kathy Perry.


----------



## Thalian (Nov 9, 2011)

My favorite band of all time, without a doubt, is Dream Theater. They are a Progressive Rock/Metal band that literally has a taste of just about all kinds of music. My favorite album by them is Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence, and my favorite songs being The Great Debate, Hell's Kitchen, These Walls, Octavarium, and Learning To Live.

Other bands that I listen to include Alice In Chains, Alter Bridge, Creed, Soilwork, Nevermore, Opeth, James Labrie, Meshuggah, Porcupine Tree, Rush, and Rage Against The Machine. I also love orchestras, and I find myself listening to The Lord of The Rings and the Harry Potter soundtracks quite often.


----------

